# Flagyl - My Friends Maltese Puppy Has Had Diarrhea For Several Days...



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi everyone...I typically read the forum more than post but I have a question that I was wondering if the experienced folks here could share their opiniosns / experience with. I have a friend who has a Maltese puppy who began with diarrhea that included mucus sereral days ago. The vet collected a stool sample and said she had a bacterial infection and prescribed FLAGYL for her. (0.4ml 1x/day). She is about 22 weeks old and 2 lb 14 oz.

First I am wondering your opinions of Flagyl for puppies and especially for one still so small. My friend has read some not so good things about it and that it really isn't safe for them & is unsure about continuing.

Secondly, the vet did a re-test of the stool this week and said the bacteria #'s have decreased, BUT her diarrhea hasn't lessened at all or began to become more "formed". I would think if the bacteria #'s were less, wouldn't her stools begin to form by now? She had the Flagyl doses Mon/Tues/Wed.

Just looking for some opinions, suggestions, input of what you may think could be going on. They just ran blood work today so she is waiting for the results of those tests to see if it shows anything else but in the meantime we are very worried about her and why this diarrhea isn't subsiding at all and what the mucus along with it means.

Has anyone else experienced anything similar or had experience w/ Flagyl?

Thanks so much and your suggestions/opinions are greatly appreciated!

Jenn Fluffy & Baby Miley


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My first Malt, Rosebud, was on it a lot and Claire was on it recently. I've never had any problems with it. It does a great job with intestinal problems.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Without knowing the concentration of the suspension, there is no way to gauge how appropriate the dosing is. The dosing also depends on just what you are treating. Some bacterial infections like campylobacter are tough to get rid of. Treating Giardia with metronidazole requires higher dosing. 

Metronidazole can have neurologic side effects at high doses given for long periods of time. Side effects resolve with discontinuing the medication. 

Dogs with liver disease should have caution with dosing. 

If the dog has not been empirically dewormed and tested for giardia, both should be done.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

When Tyler had his neuter and teeth extraction he had diarrhea for days. He was a mess, about 3.6 pounds and the doc gave him some hydration shot and prescribed Metronidazole which is Flagyl. It did end up working after he was on it a few days thank goodness. He didn't have any side effects. Good luck to your friend.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What kind of food is the pup on? Is she on any sort of "bland" diet like hamburger and rice? I learned through several months of trial and error that either poultry or grains (not sure which as she's doing fine on a limited ingredient diet) give Sweetness very soft stool that contain a lot of mucous. Once the bacterial infection is cleared up, if she's still having problems, your friend might ask the vet about that.


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi, right now she has been feeding her boiled chicken breast & plain rice when she can get her to eat. That's the thing, the doctor retested the stool and said the bacteria #'s have decreased, BUT that would make me thing the poo should begin "forming", wouldn't you think???



> What kind of food is the pup on? Is she on any sort of "bland" diet like hamburger and rice? I learned through several months of trial and error that either poultry or grains (not sure which as she's doing fine on a limited ingredient diet) give Sweetness very soft stool that contain a lot of mucous. Once the bacterial infection is cleared up, if she's still having problems, your friend might ask the vet about that.
> 
> /quote]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Even if the bacteria is being killed, the intestines are still inflamed and irritated. This won't be better over night, but slow and steady improvement.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe ask vet for probiotic like fortiflora to add back good bacteria. Also, fecals sometimes have to be run multiple times to catch giardia and coccidia, which are common in puppies.


----------

